#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Convolutional Codes,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Convolutional codes are frequently used to correct errors in noisy  channels.Like any error-correcting code, a convolutional code works by  adding some structured redundant information to the user's data and then  correcting errors using this information.





  Similar Threads: Convolutional Coding with Interleaving,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Low Density Parity Check Codes(LDPC),wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Turbo Codes,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Concatenated Codes,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Linear Block codes,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download

----------

